# What is your OTHER favorite watch?



## nhathaitrieu (Sep 16, 2014)

Everybody here loves their MKIIs. There is no doubt that most of us have fallen under the spell of Bill's well-crafted creations. There is also no doubt that many of us have more watches than we could possibly need, to the point that most of our friends or family might call us a little "obsessive".

And yet, there has to be one watch NOT MADE BY MKII which we will reach for when we don't wear Bill's watches. 

Since we are all so diverse in what we like, I want to know:

What is your other "go-to" watch? your favorite besides your mkII.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

If pressed, it would be these two (can't narrow it to one other):

1. OWC Snowflake with date.









2. Seiko MM300.









Runner up - Rolex Everest:









As you can see, I have a serious fixation on Dive Watches at the moment (going on three years now). I threw the Everest in because it's a bit of a departure from divers and it's the dressiest watch I wear these days (though I have "dressier" watches in the collection).


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I also cannot pick just one. Both of these due to sentimental reasons:


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Darwin said:


> If pressed, it would be these two (can't narrow it to one other):
> 
> 1. OWC Snowflake with date.
> 
> ...


Very nice,I have that same snowflake on order! Hear OWC is also working on a 6538 style watch, should be interesting.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

mrklabb said:


> Very nice,I have that same snowflake on order! Hear OWC is also working on a 6538 style watch, should be interesting.


Yes, I 've heard the same and have asked to be put on the list for one... I just *have* to see it next to my Kingston. Yes, a fool and his money indeed!


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

This one, which has been on 240+ combat missions with me and was my go-to flying watch until I got my LRRP, now it's a toss up.

Breitling Airwolf with the Breitling Special.










With Voodoo, the 2014 Reno Air Race Unlimited Gold champion.










I had to wear it this weekend to get my SWAG at the Races!

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hmmm... While my MkII Kingston is my "Watch." I currently have 3 other analog watches and 2 digitals that I wear.

My favorite is probably my G-Shock GW-9100 Solar/Atomic Gulfman.










The others... My dad's old Omega.










A Citizen pilot of sorts.










The ExplOrient Golden Eye (Bond connection, anyone?)










And this fun Timex beater I've been knocking around with lately.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

My primary "other" watch is my Sinn EZM-3. It was my grail for a long time and still is. If it came down to it, I'd be pretty close between this and my LRRP GMT, but I'd give the edge to the Sinn. 









Other contenders:




































Edit: couple more contenders 
This was a wedding present from my wife. 









This one is all kinds of special in ways I can't even describe. 









A recent addition to my collection, but a true classic and another one of my faves:


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

First up: Sinn EZM2. The strongest watch there is: Submarine-steel case, oil filled and WR? Something around 4000(!)m.









And here the quite rare Wittnauer


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

this.....


or this


or this


or this


----------



## adzman808 (Jun 9, 2012)

When I don't for the Kingston, I go for this



and Andy,

You're bad... You make me try to imagine both a kingston and a TBB in my collection (your CW has a lot of charm too)


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

adzman808 said:


> When I don't for the Kingston, I go for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely Rolex Adzman!

The CW is just so different and high quality for the money, i love it. The TBB comes in below the Kingston purely on case size, it's just a little too big for it to beat the MKII. Although i do sometimes wish for and imagine super-domed acrylic or sapphire on the Kingston.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

:think: Well, I took my 'handle' from this one ....









among others..... :roll:

Recently, I was lucky enough to find this Gen 1, and I was surprised how much I like it....

......Something about the shape of the classic Omega case - the sculpting of the lugs.... ;-)

It is 'Hi-Tech' without losing the correct classic reference.









:think: _That Omega Cosmic 2000 has a special place with me._ ;-)

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

***** said:


>


Gonna need more on this one, *****. Wilson Watch Works?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

love my Eco-Drive..Havana Nighthawk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Gonna need more on this one, *****. Wilson Watch Works?


Yup. It's one of the W3 Vintage 39mm divers. Case by Kemmner, 2824 movement, domed sapphire, 8mm crown, LE of 50. This is the second one of these I've owned and the second time I've owned this particular one.

I originally got one as a poor man's Nassau and it turned out to be much nicer than I expected and I'm happy to have one alongside the Nassau.


----------



## musgravecycles (Jul 24, 2011)

After my MMT my second favorite is my Tsunami.


----------



## marked19 (Jan 18, 2012)

Since I got my Nassau it rarely leaves my wrist. When it does, it's because I'm doing something that might damage my Nassau, so my go to watch is my G-Shock GMW5610:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^I like how you think. Essential 2 watch collection: A MkII and a G-Shock. End of argument.


----------



## marked19 (Jan 18, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^I like how you think. Essential 2 watch collection: A MkII and a G-Shock. End of argument.


Thanks Fullers, it works for me! However there are a few other watches in my collection, none of which get much wrist time.


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

Quite polarizing to some, but I freakin' love it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Christopher Ward C11 Makaira. Very comfortable, good weight, and immense clarity (crystal is almost invisible). I've thought about getting a blue ISOfrane for it or putting a black alligator strap with blue stitching. All the same, I also wonder if I should become a one-watch man with the Key West since in the near-future I'll need to predominantly dress more formally. The Makaira can actually dress up I think, but of course other watches do it better.


----------



## lycanthropejeff (Nov 19, 2009)

I've been enjoying this one lately. Love the drilled lugs and the functionality can't be beat. I do wish they made the Day/Date in this size...


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

My UTS is definitely one of my favorites along with my Mk II trio.


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

This and my Nassau are the easiest for me to just pick up and wear (with anything) from my collection, and top for pure build quality.










The Omega has to get a mention for pure class (imho) 










Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

My 29 year old EXPII 16550... Very comfortable off the bracelet. Given the $1,200 price for a new bracelet I doubt it'll ever be on metal again...


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

I've got 4 watches. Three of them have MKII on the dial, so not much of a choice.  
Here's my only other watch.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

gnome666 said:


> Quite polarizing to some, but I freakin' love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that Omega!

I still lean towards getting myself a green crystal Milguass though.


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)

No such thing as "A" favorite... Several favorites!













and finally...


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

My MKIIs are by far my favorites, but somehow, my Orange Monster always seems to find a way into the rotation..:think:


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

and now this....


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

TheMeasure said:


> My MKIIs are by far my favorites, but somehow, my Orange Monster always seems to find a way into the rotation..:think:


I kind of regret letting my OM go, what a great watch for the money, definitely batting out of it's league!

Blue skies!
-only jake


----------



## dubbab20 (May 8, 2014)

Still my OVM. It gets the most compliments of any watch I wear regularly.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

BaliHa'i Q (Custom bead blasted)







Armida A-9


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Just for tonight..... Mwuhahahahahahaha


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

http://m.imgur.com/BR3d4lm.jpg


----------



## navyman (Dec 9, 2008)

My favorite other watch is my dog Casey who wakes me up every morning for his walk at 6:45am. I can set my watch by him. Oh, the watch in the picture comes in at third.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

New favorite?


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

This one, now.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My vintage grail from the 1960s.


----------



## bompi (Jul 21, 2007)

These days, it's my 50th birthday present. Kind of a grail, I must say...


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

bompi said:


> These days, it's my 50th birthday present. Kind of a grail, I must say...


Very nice! I have debated getting that or the blue version. I was thinking about spoiling myself for my 30th with a yachmaster but with two project gmt's on order I don't know if my wife or wrist would allow it.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

These days my other favorite is an OWC 9411.


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

My other watch is another diver, a Doxa 1200T.










I've also got a Seiko SKX007, but sadly it hasn't been out of the drawer in over a year. Perhaps it's time to move that one along.

Now that I've got two divers, I've decided to close out my collection with a dress watch. Coming soon: Nomos Orion 38. Then I'll have to hand the wallet & checkbook to the gf. But wait! There's that bronze Archimede flieger! And that ...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My latest other favorite watch arrived this morning. This is my first German watch and I am S T U N N E D!!!

The AR coating is so good that it looks like the crystal isn't even there!

I think it'll still be on my wrist on Xmas day. That almost feels sacrilegious not to be wearing one of my 4 MKIIs.....especially the Graywater : P










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

thejollywatcher said:


> My latest other favorite watch arrived this morning. This is my first German watch and I am S T U N N E D!!!
> 
> The AR coating is so good that it looks like the crystal isn't even there!
> 
> ...


That looks great! Here's one of my Germans to go along with yours.


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

thejollywatcher said:


> My latest other favorite watch arrived this morning. This is my first German watch and I am S T U N N E D!!!
> 
> The AR coating is so good that it looks like the crystal isn't even there!
> 
> ...


I miss "my" Sporttaucher. I had the blue dial version, which I believe has been discontinued. Great watch! Enjoy!

Eric


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

My latest. Arrived today, on my birthday no less. I'm still in shock that this actually exists. I always thought that the brand was an urban myth...but alas, the watch exists, and it is truly spectacular. I know people have vastly differing opinions on the brand, but I'm squarely in the fan department.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

gnome666 said:


> My latest. Arrived today, on my birthday no less. I'm still in shock that this actually exists. I always thought that the brand was an urban myth...but alas, the watch exists, and it is truly spectacular. I know people have vastly differing opinions on the brand, but I'm squarely in the fan department.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done. I was on the fence and was both happy and a bit sad when it sold. I'm glad it went to someone in the MkII family.


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

Saturdays arrival, some pink gilt coming with it


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

tmoris said:


> Saturdays arrival, some pink gilt coming with it


*DROOL*
Holy cow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm down to a mere SIX watches, but this one will ALWAYS make the cut; my Heuer "Dark Lord" homage - the result of nine months' blood, sweat, tears, $, and the remarkable work of an incredibly-talented dial maker in Israel. Final assembly by the incomparable Jack A/IWW:


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

TheGanzman said:


> I'm down to a mere SIX watches, but this one will ALWAYS make the cut; my Heuer "Dark Lord" homage - the result of nine months' blood, sweat, tears, $, and the remarkable work of an incredibly-talented dial maker in Israel. Final assembly by the incomparable Jack A/IWW:


HOLY SH*T. I'm not a huge fan of Tag, but that is awe-some. Well done sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

gnome666 said:


> HOLY SH*T. I'm not a huge fan of Tag, but that is awe-some. Well done sir.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the compliment! I'm the same way too - the Dark Lord is THE only Heuer I've ever liked, with the exception of their stop watches; at US$100K+, no way *I* will ever own an original Dark Lord...

Here's the write-up they did on my Monaco homage, for those that are interested:
TAG Heuer Monaco 74033N PVD- Custom | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

TheGanzman said:


> Thanks for the compliment! I'm the same way too - the Dark Lord is THE only Heuer I've ever liked, with the exception of their stop watches; at US$100K+, no way *I* will ever own an original Dark Lord...
> 
> Here's the write-up they did on my Monaco homage, for those that are interested:
> TAG Heuer Monaco 74033N PVD- Custom | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors


After reading that article, I'm even more gob-smacked. Strong work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipjin (Jun 5, 2011)

This one


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Been meaning to ask - are these issued to U2 pilots or do you have to be a U2 pilot to purchase one?

Inquiring minds want to know. _I _want to know.

Dammit.



JFingers said:


> This one, now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Darwin said:


> Been meaning to ask - are these issued to U2 pilots or do you have to be a U2 pilot to purchase one?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know. _I _want to know.
> 
> Dammit.


This lil guy?










I WISH it had been issued, however, I had to pay for it out of pocket. And yes, this version is only available to current or former U2 pilots.

Blue skies, Darwin and y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## ezekiel33 (Jul 22, 2013)

I only have 1 favorite.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

ezekiel33 said:


> I only have 1 favorite.


And it *is* or *is not* your MkII? The fanboi's want to know! ;-)

Sweet SD, BTW.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Ha! Worth it though, eh? I knew only U2 pilots could wear 'em/buy 'em. I guess I should have more bluntly asked if you had to buy it or if it was issued to you... But thank you for answering. Gorgeous watch. Initially I was a bit "meh" about Bremont. Increasingly I want one. No surprise, I suppose, given that I put the Idiot (in this case in terms of a fool and his money, er, credit, etc.) in WIS...



JFingers said:


> This lil guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Other than my Nassau I wear these on occasion.


----------



## ezekiel33 (Jul 22, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> And it *is* or *is not* your MkII? The fanboi's want to know! ;-) Sweet SD, BTW.


 well my SD is my fav but my Paradive is my other fav😉


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

ezekiel33 said:


> well my SD is my fav but my Paradive is my other fav


As I suspected. They make a fine pair!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I put this one away as I was missing my MKIIs, but my MM was worn daily for the last 5 weeks. Hopefully every dive watch fan has the opportunity to experience a MM in the flesh..it is a superb piece of craftsmanship. Enjoy the pics..I even threw in some Yeager-style shots for my fellow MKIIeurs!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

tmoris said:


> Saturdays arrival, some pink gilt coming with it


What size is that strap, 20mm? Slap that puppy on a kingston if you got one and post up pic


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
My 'other' favourite watch is my old '2-line' Sub...
















'
Kingston and 14060M comparison :


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Back to the 60s today.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

My _other_ fav would definitely be my LE MM300. Just awesome.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Update. My favorite watch:










My OTHER favorite watch. (G-Shock GW-5000.)


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

What brand is the black NATO? That's a great looking combo. I have a MM300 too and agree they're a great watch.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Sorry for the late response, wasn't sure if the question was directed at me. Then I realized I had the only MM300 on a black NATO in this thread. The one pictured is a no name brand that I picked up last year on cyber Monday from Longislandwatch.com. They were blowing them out at $5 ea. couldn't resist. My favorite black NATO is from Phoenix. I'd recommend them instead..more comfortable and they look nicer on the MM as well.



OkiFrog said:


> What brand is the black NATO? That's a great looking combo. I have a MM300 too and agree they're a great watch.


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

I've now got the Nomos on my wrist. It'll see a lot of use, since I wear a suit often for work.










Also, the 007 has found a place with my stepson. He's loving it. Smart kid!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

A vintage one today.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> A vintage one today.
> Sent from Tapatalk


Ooooh... I'm a fan of the Cosmonaute, and that one looks better than the new ones.

Blue skies!
-only jake


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

JFingers said:


> Ooooh... I'm a fan of the Cosmonaute, and that one looks better than the new ones.
> 
> Blue skies!
> -only jake


Since you're fan of Cosmonautes, here's a pic of one that I owned years ago.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Two line Submariner.


----------

